
Announcing TypeScript 1.6 Beta: React/JSX, better error checking, and more - runesoerensen
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2015/09/02/announcing-typescript-1-6-beta-react-jsx-better-error-checking-and-more.aspx
======
jschrf
Happy to see such uptake in TS, and it's great that big frameworks such as
Dojo 2.0 and Angular 2.0 are adopting it, but I can't help but feel a bit
weird and slightly disappointed that JSX found its way in.

Anyways, great work by the TypeScript team as always! Looking forward to
putting 1.6 to work.

~~~
TheAnimus
It's not as if it's found it's way in to .ts files, only to .tsx files.

As someone who's organisation has spent a lot of time making our front end in
ReactJS this is going to be very useful for us, and the 'corruption' that is
the cast operator becoming 'as' will be manageable as it's only in .tsx files.

